# When/how do they fill out?



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm is 18 months old, Czech lines (slow to mature, supposedly do not fill out until age 3?). He has for the longest time looked like a happy, nerdy tube with gawky-dweeby legs, big jumbo feet, and a Bambi head with big sattelite dish ears. But in just the last month, his head has gotten noticably _wider_, as has his _butt muscles_. His coat seems a bit thicker too, and I have not changed anything at all.

How was it for your dogs filling out during the teenager times? Did they look balanced all along, or kinda discombobulated and awkward?







I am very interested to hear how your dogs developed and filled out!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady was the same way
his chest was the last to really fill out now he is three and looks perfect


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had a couple Hooligans who took 3 to 5 years to physically mature. 

Poor three year old Bruiser, I honestly don't think he'll ever mature. I really feel he'll remain a skinny assed, big eared, pin head for his entire life (but I love the little darling despite his looks).


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG I am LMAO too funny
doesn't matter how goofy they look you love them to death


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Havoc is discombobulated (did I spell that right??) and awkward at 12 months but I am seeing his chest slowly starting to develop. His head is nice and masculine already. He still does not know he has a rear end.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

It's like... nothing goes together. Know?







Elephantine leg bones with clodhopper paws, nerdy boy chest, with elbows sticking out... bat ears, etc.. the tube-body is the weirdest!! And with his head and butt-muscles just this month getting wider, in the middle of his face-- his eyes are starting to look.... wise. Anybody know what I mean by all this? LOL! I just thought at 18 months I would see more of a finished product. Guess not!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

SO know what you mean!!!
yup you have a way to go just enjoy the goofiness of the baby 
and enjoy him being a puppy they grow up so dang fast


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Patti LOL I can totally picture what you are talking about. I want to say I think Rocky finished filling out at some point within the past 6 months. However IMO his ears are still to big for his head!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Wow, and Rocky is 2 1/2! Grimm will not be 2 until November. This is just so odd.. I know folks with W. German workingline dogs, and I swear-- their dogs look as if they are mini adult versions all of their lives except the baby puppy stage. They look always very "balanced." Their young bodies always seem so agile and balanced and in control of themselves. Grimm however, has the goofa-doofa thing goin'.


----------



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a 12 month old working line male and your description cracked me up!!! He suddenly has a lot of muscling in his hind end, but is still goofy looking I think. He's still my handsome boy, but people can tell right away that he is young.







Some differences I have noticed within just the last few months:

darker pigment and no more puppy fur...still fluffy, but not super plush like I thought he was going to be

-wider face and more masculine looking overall, but still isn't filled out and people always ask me why he is so skinny blah.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Kelso is 20 months and W. german workinglines. I think he looked really goofy until about now..and still kinda does! Just in the past few months he is starting to fill out a bit...pictures can be deceiving too, I think we perceive them differently in person. I always think he is a lanky goofy guy and I see some picture of him I took, and I think, dang who is that big lug of a dog!? 

He still looks young to me though, but filling out in the hind and like LauraC said darker and a tad more masculine in the face.


----------



## minx (Nov 22, 2005)

Atlas hasn't filled out yet or he is just built like a gawky teen forever! (He was 3 y.o. in June) He has become a bit more proportional, i.e. his ears fit his head now, but he is very lean and tall. We get a lot of joking comments asking if his mom was a horse or a deer!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Great stories of discombobulation morphing into gorgeous dogs!







Thank you everyone for your stories of teenaged development into adulthood. I keep wondering when Grimm will no longer look like a furry tube with legs.







But yeah, we are at 20 months now, and he has finally got some BUTT MUSCLES!! It's a start!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

im still wondering about this myself, i have the picture perfect image of a german shepherd in my head (or at least of what i want tyson to look like) but all-in-all it wont change the way i feel about the goofy pup.


----------



## Doug P. (Aug 7, 2008)

Our little boy is 9 weeks old, a few days ago he discovered he can run. WOW,,,can I cover alot of ground now !!! ( runs for 2 minutes and covers 10 ft. ) It's so much fun to see the changes in them at this age, almost daily. I had forgotten how much work a pup is,,but it sure is worth it, sleepless nights all part of being a new dad and mom. Our family room and kitchen look like a war zone most of the time, doggie toys tossed about. 

Doug & Kelly
dad and mom to Jeager Meister, Angus & Oddie ( three stooges )


----------

